# Paris 2005 : la bouffe du mois, mai...



## golf (22 Février 2005)

*2005

3è jeudi de chaque mois : la bouffe du mois*


*Dates du quadrimestre 2005 à venir* ​


*14 avril*
*19 mai*
*23 juin*
*21 juillet*
 





14 avril
*19 mai*
23 juin
21 juillet

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28






*A partir de 19h30*


(nb : ne pas confondre avec L'Os à Moelle qui est en face au 3 rue Vasco de Gamma)

! probablement dans le 15è ardt !

N'hésitez pas à faire des propositions de lieux par MP ​


----------



## nektarfl (15 Avril 2005)

Oui, bien sûr, à l'autre bout de Paris!!!
Je ferais un effort, je sais pas, il faut voir .....


----------



## Nexka (17 Avril 2005)

Ah tient  Le 19 mai, je pourais peut être :love:


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ! probablement dans le 15è ardt !
> 
> N'hésitez pas à faire des propositions de lieux par MP ​



Génial le 15ème, mon cabinet est dans le 15ème.. je vais chercher un resto sympa alors...

le 19 mai je serai de nouveau là


----------



## Freelancer (18 Avril 2005)

je viendrai également avec plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je viendrai également avec plaisir



tu pourras prendre les photos de mariage


----------



## Spyro (19 Avril 2005)

Quand je pense que je serai à Versailles le 17    :rateau:


----------



## AOSTE (19 Avril 2005)

Puis-je me joindre a vous?


----------



## golf (19 Avril 2005)

Ben, bien sûr 
Ces dîners sont là pour ça


----------



## Mactaly (19 Avril 2005)

Slt tout le monde,

Et les petits nouveaux sont acceptés ?????
  :rose: 
J'imagine que vous vous connaissez depuis ben lontemps pour arriver à vous reconnaitre sans vos écrans


----------



## golf (19 Avril 2005)

Mactaly a dit:
			
		

> Et les petits nouveaux sont acceptés ?????


Re-belote, oui, oui, oui, c'est même fait pour ça :rateau: 



			
				Mactaly a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine que vous vous connaissez depuis ben lontemps pour arriver à vous reconnaitre sans vos écrans


Pour une part des présents, non, car il y a toujours des "petits nouveaux"


----------



## Mactaly (19 Avril 2005)

Vu qu'on doit être nombreux à vouloir se joindre, et au cas où le 15e soit un resto petit... Proposition de resto, mais c'est dans le 12e! j'ai aperçu un resto Corse avec une immense salle principale, style grotte (en grosse pierre de taile). Il est situé du côté de Montgallet, Mairie du 12e, pour ceux qui connaissent.
Maintenant je n'y ai jamais mangé, alors va savoir... :mouais:


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2005)

Heu ... si c'est pour avoir du I Muvrini dans les esgourdes pendant deux heures, sans moi, les gars. 
Bon, en dehors de ça, la charcuterie corse vaut le détour ...


----------



## kathy h (19 Avril 2005)

Mactaly a dit:
			
		

> Vu qu'on doit être nombreux à vouloir se joindre, et au cas où le 15e soit un resto petit... Proposition de resto, mais c'est dans le 12e! j'ai aperçu un resto Corse avec une immense salle principale, style grotte (en grosse pierre de taile). Il est situé du côté de Montgallet, Mairie du 12e, pour ceux qui connaissent.
> Maintenant je n'y ai jamais mangé, alors va savoir... :mouais:



Pourquoi pas.... faut voir avec les autres....

il faut nous donner le menu et les prix.

Le resto du 14 avril n'était pas si grand que cela, on était pourtant 19 ,


----------



## nektarfl (19 Avril 2005)

Et on ne remplissait pas toute la salle pour autant.


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2005)

Question place, il y a toujours La Coupole  
Attention à ne pas se faire draguer par les p'tites vieilles ...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Question place, il y a toujours La Coupole
> Attention à ne pas se faire draguer par les p'tites vieilles ...



Le tout est de ne pas commander une menthe à l'eau et tu t'en sors sans trop de casse !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Question place, il y a toujours La Coupole



... son curry d'agneau et ses crêpes suzette


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le tout est de ne pas commander une menthe à l'eau et tu t'en sors sans trop de casse !


C'est marrant cette histoire de menthe à l'eau ? Y aurait-il un gigolpince qui aurait essayé sur le forum ? Juste pour s'assurer que ça marche ...


----------



## kathy h (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... son curry d'agneau et ses crêpes suzette



un habitué ?? hé hé 

quant aux" petites vieilles" il y aura déjà moi dans le genre


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2005)

Allons Kathy, avec ton bandeau, tu fais jouvencelle 

Mais un curry d'agneau : num num !!

Mais c'est sûr que l'on peut avoir une grande table. Il est tout aussi sûr que la communication ne sera pas forcément facile.

Et pour les latinos ? WebO ne connaîtrait pas, lui qui est allé dans les Andes ?

Bon, faut que j'explique 
Ici, c'est pas le bar et on floode pas :rateau:
Sinon, c'est les fraises  
golf
nb : les copains t'expliqueront


----------



## Stargazer (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... son curry d'agneau et ses crêpes suzette



Ses petites vieilles et son vieux râleur !    :love:


----------



## kathy h (19 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Allons Kathy, avec ton bandeau, tu fais jouvencelle




Justement le problème c'est;  sans le bandeau


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> un habitué ?? hé hé



c'était ma "cantine" naguère   



> quant aux" petites vieilles" il y aura déjà moi dans le genre



parole de minette  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'était ma "cantine" naguère
> 
> 
> 
> parole de minette  :rateau:



Minette minette?? et puis quoi encore? et pourquoi pas de l'acné juvénile pendant que tu y es   

PS pour la cantine : c'est du propre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Minette minette?? et puis quoi encore? et pourquoi pas de l'acné juvénile pendant que tu y es



c'est limite


----------



## kathy h (19 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est limite



La prochaine fois je penserais à mettre du " Biactol" 
  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois je penserais à mettre du " Biactol"
> :hein:



arrfff©


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois je penserais à mettre du " Biactol"
> :hein:


C'est quoi le biactol ? Le produit dont j'ai rêvé toute mon adolescence tourmentée par mon visage purulent ? Goddam !  :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (19 Avril 2005)

Voici une première adresse avec le plan d'acces. 

et une deuxième avec un menu à 19,50 ou à 25,50 euros avec le plan d'acces. 

et puis une troisième avec 3 menus :
- Un à 19,00 euros,
- un à 26,00 euros,
- et un à 32,00 euros
- plus un menu à la carte bien sur. 

Et pour finir ce soir, une dernière proposition avec un menu à 24,00 euros avec une entrée + un plat + fromage ou dessert.  

   

C'est donc fini pour ce soir. Sinon y a tout ça à voir(529 réponses), mais je n'aurai pas le temps de tous les essayer avant le 19 Mai.


----------



## kathy h (20 Avril 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Voici une première adresse avec le plan d'acces.
> 
> et une deuxième avec un menu à 19,50 ou à 25,50 euros avec le plan d'acces.
> 
> ...



ça à l'air bien sympa tout ça.. ensuite si on choisi l'un d'entre eux ou un autre,  faut leur téléphoner ou passer les voir,  de manière à ce qu'il y ait un menu de prévu au même prix pour tout le monde ( à la carte c'est trop compliqué) un menu avec plusieurs choix  et à la fin il suffit de diviser par le nombre de personnes pour payer, vachement pratique et pas de prise de tête.. non?


----------



## Cillian (20 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça à l'air bien sympa tout ça.. ensuite si on choisi l'un d'entre eux ou un autre,  faut leur téléphoner ou passer les voir,  de manière à ce qu'il y ait un menu de prévu au même prix pour tout le monde ( à la carte c'est trop compliqué) un menu avec plusieurs choix  et à la fin il suffit de diviser par le nombre de personnes pour payer, vachement pratique et pas de prise de tête.. non?



Mais certaines maisons proposent déjà la posibilté de réserver avec l'élaboration d'un même menu pour tout le monde à prix unique.
Par contre on aura peut-être plus la possibilité de se dicider si l'on vient ou pas le jour même ou la veille.


----------



## kathy h (20 Avril 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Mais certaines maisons proposent déjà la posibilté de réserver avec l'élaboration d'un même menu pour tout le monde à prix unique.
> Par contre on aura peut-être plus la possibilité de se dicider si l'on vient ou pas le jour même ou la veille.



euh.....  tu dis ça pour une personne en particulier? ( je me  sents visée c'st drôle non? ) 
  :rose:


----------



## Cillian (20 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> euh.....  tu dis ça pour une personne en particulier? ( je me  sents visée c'st drôle non? )
> :rose:



Pas pour une personne en particulier, pour tout le monde, dont moi en premier. 

*Pour la bouffe du mois de Mars j'ai renoncé à venir le jour même.*

De plus je fini mon boulot à 20 h 30, alors quand je n'ai pas la possibilité de prendre une journée, je ne suis pas là avant 21h15 / 21 h 30
(Mickey et Minie sont mes voisins )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Pour Cillian: on ne fait une bouffe qu'après avoir testé l'endroit 

Pour Cathy: t'as pas fini tes clowneries    :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Pour Cillian: on ne fait une bouffe qu'après avoir testé l'endroit



Ce ne sont que quelques suggestions 

Bon c'est pas tout ça, mais Morphée me fait comprendre qu'il m'attend à bras ouvert.  :sleep: 

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Mactaly (20 Avril 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Voici une première adresse avec le plan d'acces.



et une deuxième avec un menu à 19,50 ou à 25,50 euros avec le plan d'acces. 


Ca a l'air plus sympa que la grotte corse dont je n'ai pas trouvé l'adresse web :rateau: 
Et question communication,vous avez déjà réussi à trouver un restau qui mette tout le monde sur une même table


----------



## lumai (20 Avril 2005)

Oui, mais ça dépend du nombre que l'on est autour de la table


----------



## kathy h (20 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Pour Cillian: on ne fait une bouffe qu'après avoir testé l'endroit
> 
> Pour Cathy: t'as pas fini tes clowneries    :rateau:




Pour la peine je vais continuer mes " clowneries" : alors , qui m'invite dans ces resto pour tester? 
( je parle biensûr de tester le repas    )

Ca te va comme clowneries ou tu en veux d'autres?  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Pour la peine je vais continuer mes " clowneries" : alors , qui m'invite dans ces resto pour tester?
> ( je parle biensûr de tester le repas    )
> 
> Ca te va comme clowneries ou tu en veux d'autres?  :rateau:



Encore, encore, encore, encore !!!    :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2005)

pour moi, comme d'hab', ça dépendra du boulot... Mais sur le principe, je suis partant


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Pour la peine je vais continuer mes " clowneries" : alors , qui m'invite dans ces resto pour tester? :




prems


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28





Menu à 20 ¤uros hors boissons 

*A partir de 19h30*


(nb : ne pas confondre avec L'Os à Moelle qui est en face au 3 rue Vasco de Gamma)​


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- 
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2005)

Merci à tous ceux qui nous ont fourni des adresses 
Elles sont soigneusement stockées pour les mois suivants


----------



## Freelancer (20 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bompi
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## FANREM (20 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bompi
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2005)

Rhooo, j'aurais bien aimé être parmi vous. :love:   Have fun.


----------



## kathy h (20 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bompi
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (20 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bompi
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (20 Avril 2005)

cillian : on te gardera ta part au chaud    ( et ta place aussi   )


----------



## Stargazer (20 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bompi
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Mactaly (20 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Mactaly
- 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bompi
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2005)

Allo Mactaly 



			
				Comme le Port Salut : a dit:
			
		

> *Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
> _Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (20 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> cillian : on te gardera ta part au chaud    ( et ta place aussi   )



Merci!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Mactaly
- 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bompi
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Mactaly (21 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Allo Mactaly



J'ai merdouilé ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Mactaly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai merdouilé ??



nan: c'est le glofou@ qu'est un peu dur de la feuille    :rateau:


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2005)

Mactaly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai merdouilé ??


Ben vi 
Mais avec 5 posts au compteur, tu es plus qu'excusé


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nan: c'est le glofou@ qu'est un peu dur de la feuille    :rateau:


C'est bon, j'ai appelé le resto, t'es interdit de séjour  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, j'ai appelé le resto, t'es interdit de séjour  :mouais:



cause toujours: c'est MOI qu'elle a trouvé beau et séduisant  


Mouarfff...
Bon, on va le laisser rêver :rateau:
golf


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Mactaly
- 
__
 8


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bompi
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Nexka (21 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Mactaly
- Nexka
-
__
 9


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bompi
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Mactaly
- Nexka
- Macinside
__
10


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bompi
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Mactaly
- Nexka
- Macinside
-
__
10


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bompi
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- maiwen (si ça en intéresse de savoir que je serai pas là   )


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2005)

*En iMovieTheater : *

ÆSParis, bouffe d'avril 2005... 
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005...


*Brut sans le décorum [plus rapide] :*

ÆSParis, bouffe d'avril 2005...
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005...


----------



## ficelle (21 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Mactaly
- Nexka
- Macinside
-
__
10


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bompi
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- maiwen (si ça en intéresse de savoir que je serai pas là   )
- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (21 Avril 2005)

j'ai comme l'impression qu'on va être très nombreux le 19 mai


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Mactaly
- Nexka
- Macinside
- Bompi
-
__
11


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- maiwen (si ça en intéresse de savoir que je serai pas là   )
- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (21 Avril 2005)

bompi : AHHHHHH


----------



## Mactaly (21 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi
> Mais avec 5 posts au compteur, tu es plus qu'excusé





Bon d'accord  mais c'est quoi le problème???
Parce qu'avec 5 posts je peux t'assurer qu'il est impossible pour moi de trouver le problème, alors tu me donnes un indice   

Merci Lemmy :love:


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2005)

Mactaly a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord  mais c'est quoi le problème???
> Parce qu'avec 5 posts je peux t'assurer qu'il est impossible pour moi de trouver le problème, alors tu me donnes un indice


J'ai été obligé d'éditer ton message pour retirer les "balises" que tu avais oubliés et qui empêchait le posteur suivant de reprendre la liste 
Doù mon :


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Allo Mactaly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, ben cela va te coûter une tournée générale cette explication :rateau:


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Mactaly
- Nexka
- Macinside
- Bompi
-
__
11


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bompi : AHHHHHH



 :rose: Euh ... Oui c'est moi. Faut faire gaffe chuis super timide, moi  :rateau:   

J'espère simplement que mon scooter sera réparé paske Lourmel - le XVIIIème c'est moyen au niveau du métro ...  :hein:


----------



## Malow (22 Avril 2005)

ok pour jahrom et moi  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Mactaly
- Nexka
- Macinside
- Bompi
- jahrom
- Malow
__
13


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (22 Avril 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ok pour jahrom et moi  :love:  :love:  :love:


Alors, tu reprends ce post, tu fais "Citer", tu vous mets dans la liste et surtout :





> *Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
> _Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


Grillé par makie 

Mouarfff...
Hé hé, des filles, comme d'hab, cela lui donne des ailes :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Hé hé, des filles, comme d'hab, cela lui donne des ailes :rateau:[/COLOR]




chut


----------



## Malow (22 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Mactaly
- Nexka
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
__
13


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Malow (22 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Alors, tu reprends ce post, tu fais "Citer", tu vous mets dans la liste et surtout :
> Grillé par makie
> 
> Mouarfff...
> Hé hé, des filles, comme d'hab, cela lui donne des ailes :rateau:




Voila, c'est fait, j'aurais appris un nouveau truc...
Quelle nouillasse suis- je
 :rose:


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Voila, c'est fait, j'aurais appris un nouveau truc...
> Quelle nouillasse suis- je
> :rose:




pas du tout


----------



## Malow (22 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout



c'est trop sympa...  mais bon, j'y travaille...je m'entraine


----------



## Mactaly (22 Avril 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Voila, c'est fait, j'aurais appris un nouveau truc...
> Quelle nouillasse suis- je
> :rose:



Si ça peut te rassurer je me suis faite rappeler à l'ordre parce que je n'ai pas enlevé les balises.... mais je sais toujours pas ce que c'est qu'une balise, comme ça on est au moins 2 nouillasses 


Merci Golf.... Ô grand maître MacG


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

sans balise sa donne ceci :

si on laisse les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...

avec balise sa donne ceci 



> si on laisse les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...




donc , tu ne met pas [ quote   ]    [ / quote ] que on trouve au debut et a la fin du texte


----------



## kathy h (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sans balise sa donne ceci :
> 
> si on laisse les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...
> 
> ...



tout ça n'est qu'un problème de quoquote alors? ouaf ouaf aouf 
 :rateau:


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tout ça n'est qu'un problème de quoquote alors? ouaf ouaf aouf
> :rateau:



Ah très bien celle-là !  Qu'est-ce qu'on rigole dans ces forums !


----------



## Mactaly (22 Avril 2005)

donc , tu ne met pas [ quote   ]    [ / quote ] que on trouve au debut et a la fin du texte[/QUOTE]


Ah ben voilà qui m'éclaire mieux, merci Robertav :love:


----------



## golf (22 Avril 2005)

Mactaly a dit:
			
		

> Merci Golf.... Ô grand maître MacG


Oh que non 
1/ c'est golf et pas Golf
2/ GO du forum et pas plus :rateau:


----------



## golf (22 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Mactaly
- Nexka
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
__
13


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Mactaly (27 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Nexka
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
__
12


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Nexka
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
__
13


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
Miam... je me régale d'avance...


----------



## AOSTE (27 Avril 2005)

Malheureusement je serrai à Strabourg, la prochaine fois j'espere.


----------



## golf (27 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Teo (je serai sage   )


Et tu penses qu'on va te croire :rateau:
Chapeau Teo, chapeau   [m'enfin si t'oublie pas,; parce que moi, si ]


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et tu penses qu'on va te croire :rateau:
> Chapeau Teo, chapeau   [m'enfin si t'oublie pas,; parce que moi, si ]




On peut se voir avant pour ça ! ça serait sans doute plus sage !  > MP...


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2005)

Vous acceptez les pièces rapportées de dernière minute ?

Je dois aller à Versailles ramener à ma frangine son électro-ménager j'espère que vous ferez bon accueil à un gone en vadrouille


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Vous acceptez les pièces rapportées de dernière minute ?
> 
> Je dois aller à Versailles ramener à ma frangine son électro-ménéger j'espère que vous ferez bon accueil à un gone en vadrouille



avec plaisir   

excellente idée


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2005)

Et bien voila une bonne nouvelle


----------



## golf (28 Avril 2005)

Ben, tu t'inscris tout seul comme un grand 
C'est la liste qui fait foi pour les places


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Vous acceptez les pièces rapportées de dernière minute ?
> 
> Je dois aller à Versailles ramener à ma frangine son électro-ménager j'espère que vous ferez bon accueil à un gone en vadrouille



Faut juste nous dire combien tu seras, dans la liste... allez un petit MP pour que tu sois plus rapide à rappliquer mon gone !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben, tu t'inscris tout seul comme un grand
> C'est la liste qui fait foi pour les places



Golf il a des excuses il vient de Lyon ou alors de loin ou les 2


----------



## Nexka (28 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
__
12


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## hegemonikon (28 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
__
12


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iTof (29 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste nous dire combien tu seras, dans la liste... allez un petit MP pour que tu sois plus rapide à rappliquer mon gone !


 heu, tu t'adresses à qui ?    :love: 
> j'ai encore 4 jours de congés à prendre avant fin juin... et un banquier au bout du fil  

Avignon n'était pas bon, mais pourquoi pas en juin ou juillet sur Paris tiens... 


 le bobo


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> heu, tu t'adresses à qui ?    :love:
> > j'ai encore 4 jours de congés à prendre avant fin juin... et un banquier au bout du fil
> 
> Avignon n'était pas bon, mais pourquoi pas en juin ou juillet sur Paris tiens...
> ...



en juillet quelle bonne idée


----------



## golf (3 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30

Métro : Lourmel* *
[avant dernière station direction Balard : ligne n° 8 - Balard/Créteil] *​


----------



## nektarfl (3 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
__
12


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )
- Nektarfl (comme d'hab. je sais jamais à plus de 5 jours, mais si je viens, je veux battre mes 88Mo de photos sur la soirée)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## 6lex (4 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
__
12


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )
- Nektarfl (comme d'hab. je sais jamais à plus de 5 jours, mais si je viens, je veux battre mes 88Mo de photos sur la soirée)
- 6lex (j'ai de fortes chances de venir, j'espère que les 'tits nouveaux sont bienvenus, je confirme très vite)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
__
12


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )
- Nektarfl (comme d'hab. je sais jamais à plus de 5 jours, mais si je viens, je veux battre mes 88Mo de photos sur la soirée)
- 6lex (j'ai de fortes chances de venir, j'espère que les 'tits nouveaux sont bienvenus, je confirme très vite)
- Pitchfork

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

6lex a dit:
			
		

> - 6lex (j'ai de fortes chances de venir, j'espère que les 'tits nouveaux sont bienvenus, je confirme très vite)



avec plaisir 

bienvenue à bord


----------



## 6lex (5 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
 - 6lex (merci Lemmy pour l'accueil, çà va le faire  )
__
13


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )
- Nektarfl (comme d'hab. je sais jamais à plus de 5 jours, mais si je viens, je veux battre mes 88Mo de photos sur la soirée)
- Pitchfork

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lastrada (7 Mai 2005)

Salut tout le monde.

Moi aussi je souhaiterais  venir. Je saurai demain si je parviens à arranger mon planning pour le 19.... et je donne ma réponse finale. Ca m'interresse de voir des gens atteints de la même addiction que moi 

C'est pas trop tard ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde.
> 
> Moi aussi je souhaiterais  venir. Je saurai demain si je parviens à arranger mon planning pour le 19.... et je donne ma réponse finale. Ca m'interresse de voir des gens atteints de la même addiction que moi
> 
> C'est pas trop tard ?



jamais trop tard


----------



## Lastrada (7 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
 - 6lex (merci Lemmy pour l'accueil, çà va le faire  )
__
13


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )
- Nektarfl (comme d'hab. je sais jamais à plus de 5 jours, mais si je viens, je veux battre mes 88Mo de photos sur la soirée)
- Pitchfork
- Lastrada : Je donne ma réponse au début de la semaine prochaine (négo planning)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (7 Mai 2005)

'lut Lastrada et bienvenue


----------



## kathy h (7 Mai 2005)

Si on ajoute les personnes qui sont dans la liste " je me tâte" on est déjà 20  ( on était 19 la dernière fois, couuulllll )  j'espère qu'on ne sera pas obligé, cette fois, de faire 2 tables, du coup on ne parle pas à ceux qui ne sont pas à la même table que nous.. pas pratique .. 

sinon, Je me mettrais entre les 2 tables


----------



## golf (7 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Si on ajoute les personnes qui sont dans la liste " je me tâte" on est déjà 20  ( on était 19 la dernière fois, couuulllll )  j'espère qu'on ne sera pas obligé, cette fois, de faire 2 tables, du coup on ne parle pas à ceux qui ne sont pas à la même table que nous.. pas pratique ..


Hélas :


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8
> Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci



Par contre, Mesdames et Messieurs :


			
				la liste a dit:
			
		

> *J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'espère que le 16 ou 17 mai prochain, au plus tard, vous pourrez nous indiquer votre décision définitive pour que nous bloquions définitivement les 2 tables :up;


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Si on ajoute les personnes qui sont dans la liste " je me tâte" on est déjà 20  ( on était 19 la dernière fois, couuulllll )  j'espère qu'on ne sera pas obligé, cette fois, de faire 2 tables, du coup on ne parle pas à ceux qui ne sont pas à la même table que nous.. pas pratique ..
> 
> sinon, Je me mettrais entre les 2 tables



Alors le 19 ça sera dîner ET spectacle avec Kathy h dans le rôle de l'acrobate avec son numéro mondialement connu du grand écart entre les tables ?


----------



## kathy h (7 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Alors le 19 ça sera dîner ET spectacle avec Kathy h dans le rôle de l'acrobate avec son numéro mondialement connu du grand écart entre les tables ?





je ne suis plus très souple...   

je réserve une place à côté de................   ( il se reconnaîtra   )


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je réserve une place à côté de................   ( il se reconnaîtra   )




mais qui donc ?


----------



## kathy h (7 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais qui donc ?




message effacé ( doublon )  :rose:


----------



## kathy h (7 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais qui donc ?




Je peux mettre une personne à ma droite et une autre à ma gauche... ( comme tout le monde d'ailleurs   ) à moins d'être en bout de table


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je peux mettre une personne à ma droite et une autre à ma gauche... ( comme tout le monde d'ailleurs   ) à moins d'être en bout de table




bon, je me met a gauche


----------



## kathy h (7 Mai 2005)

et bien sur ce .. je vais faire mon ménage.. alors au 19 mai:  c'est bientôt     :love:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis plus très souple...
> 
> je réserve une place à côté de................   ( il se reconnaîtra   )



Ah mais j'ai juste dit qu'il était mondialement connu le numéro, pas qu'il serait réussi ...


----------



## fredmac75 (8 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
 - 6lex (merci Lemmy pour l'accueil, çà va le faire  )
- fredmac75
__
14


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )
- Nektarfl (comme d'hab. je sais jamais à plus de 5 jours, mais si je viens, je veux battre mes 88Mo de photos sur la soirée)
- Pitchfork
- Lastrada : Je donne ma réponse au début de la semaine prochaine (négo planning)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lastrada (9 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
 - 6lex (merci Lemmy pour l'accueil, çà va le faire  )
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
__
15


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )
- Nektarfl (comme d'hab. je sais jamais à plus de 5 jours, mais si je viens, je veux battre mes 88Mo de photos sur la soirée)
- Pitchfork


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*

Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
 - 6lex (merci Lemmy pour l'accueil, çà va le faire  )
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
__
15


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )
- Nektarfl (comme d'hab. je sais jamais à plus de 5 jours, mais si je viens, je veux battre mes 88Mo de photos sur la soirée)
- 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
- Pitch/fork/work (dans le 19ème de 19h à 22h30 ; en plus la synchronisation n'est pas bonne ce mois-ci )



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2005)

_ S'il n'est pas trop tard, je viendrais bien aussi. 
 S'il reste une place, merci de m'inscrire d'office.

 @+!  _​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
 - 6lex (merci Lemmy pour l'accueil, çà va le faire  )
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
- Human-Fly
__
16


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )
- Nektarfl (comme d'hab. je sais jamais à plus de 5 jours, mais si je viens, je veux battre mes 88Mo de photos sur la soirée)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
- Pitch/fork/work (dans le 19ème de 19h à 22h30 ; en plus la synchronisation n'est pas bonne ce mois-ci )


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## MacEntouziast (10 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
- 6lex (merci Lemmy pour l'accueil, çà va le faire  )
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
__
17


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )
- Nektarfl (comme d'hab. je sais jamais à plus de 5 jours, mais si je viens, je veux battre mes 88Mo de photos sur la soirée)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
- Pitch/fork/work (dans le 19ème de 19h à 22h30 ; en plus la synchronisation n'est pas bonne ce mois-ci )


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (10 Mai 2005)

On est bien parti pour occuper la 2ème table  


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> *J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Où en êtes vous :rateau:


----------



## nektarfl (15 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- Fanrem (c'est trop de la balle )
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
- 6lex (merci Lemmy pour l'accueil, çà va le faire  )
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Nektarfl (Depuis hier dans mes nouveaux murs, je peux penser un peu à moi maintenant!)
__
18


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
- Pitch/fork/work (dans le 19ème de 19h à 22h30 ; en plus la synchronisation n'est pas bonne ce mois-ci )


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## FANREM (16 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
- 6lex (merci Lemmy pour l'accueil, çà va le faire  )
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Nektarfl (Depuis hier dans mes nouveaux murs, je peux penser un peu à moi maintenant!)
__
17


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
- Pitch/fork/work (dans le 19ème de 19h à 22h30 ; en plus la synchronisation n'est pas bonne ce mois-ci )
- Fanrem (Finalement, je ne peux pas, je viens de me rendre compte que je vais voir Idlwild :love: a la maroquinerie ce soir la)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (16 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8
> Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci



Mesdames et Messieurs :


			
				la liste a dit:
			
		

> *J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'espère que le 16 ou 17 mai prochain, au plus tard, vous pourrez nous indiquer votre décision définitive pour que nous bloquions définitivement les 2 tables


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2005)

Merci pour la proposition, hélas, je reçois ce soir-là 

Vous en faîtes une par mois, c'est ça ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la proposition, hélas, je reçois ce soir-là
> 
> Vous en faîtes une par mois, c'est ça ?



Oui le 3ème Jeudi de chaque mois ... Sauf quand ça change    Mais c'est arrivé qu'une fois à cause d'un certain violet de suisse ...


----------



## kathy h (17 Mai 2005)

Bon alors on sera combien en tout réeellement? ceux qui n'ont pas encore décidé , c'est maintenant ou jamais ( surtout ceux qui sont dans la liste "J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez."), si vous ne vous manifestez pas, notre ami  golf il va pas aimer


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
- 6lex (merci Lemmy pour l'accueil, çà va le faire  )
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Nektarfl (Depuis hier dans mes nouveaux murs, je peux penser un peu à moi maintenant!)
__
17


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Fab'Fab (en attente de mon planning)
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )
- Grug 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
- Pitch/fork/work (dans le 19ème de 19h à 22h30 ; en plus la synchronisation n'est pas bonne ce mois-ci )
- Fanrem (Finalement, je ne peux pas, je viens de me rendre compte que je vais voir Idlwild :love: a la maroquinerie ce soir la)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (17 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ...si vous ne vous manifestez pas, notre ami  golf il va pas aimer


Moi, dans l'absolu, je m'en fiche 
Quand il n'y aura plus de place :rateau:



			
				la liste a dit:
			
		

> *J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour demain soir


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
- 6lex (merci Lemmy pour l'accueil, çà va le faire  )
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Nektarfl (Depuis hier dans mes nouveaux murs, je peux penser un peu à moi maintenant!)
- Fab'Fab
__
18


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )
- Grug 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
- Pitch/fork/work (dans le 19ème de 19h à 22h30 ; en plus la synchronisation n'est pas bonne ce mois-ci )
- Fanrem (Finalement, je ne peux pas, je viens de me rendre compte que je vais voir Idlwild :love: a la maroquinerie ce soir la)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maousse (17 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
- 6lex (merci Lemmy pour l'accueil, çà va le faire  )
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Nektarfl (Depuis hier dans mes nouveaux murs, je peux penser un peu à moi maintenant!)
- Fab'Fab
__
18


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )
- Grug 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
- Pitch/fork/work (dans le 19ème de 19h à 22h30 ; en plus la synchronisation n'est pas bonne ce mois-ci )
- Fanrem (Finalement, je ne peux pas, je viens de me rendre compte que je vais voir Idlwild :love: a la maroquinerie ce soir la)
- maousse

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (17 Mai 2005)

J'suis pas encore sure d'être sur Paris jeudi soir...

A défaut de place dans le resto, on doit pouvoir envisager d'aller boire un verre après, non ???


----------



## kathy h (17 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'suis pas encore sure d'être sur Paris jeudi soir...
> 
> A défaut de place dans le resto, on doit pouvoir envisager d'aller boire un verre après, non ???



Je te ferai une place,  quitte à ce qu'on partage notre chaise, sinon tu partagera celle de mackie, il devrait être d'accord, le connaissant, hein Mackie? 
    :love: 

sinon pour le verre je suis d'accord


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui le 3ème Jeudi de chaque mois ... Sauf quand ça change    Mais c'est arrivé qu'une fois à cause d'un certain violet de suisse ...



Il va être chocolat, s'il lit ton message, ce certain violet suisse


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'suis pas encore sure d'être sur Paris jeudi soir...
> 
> A défaut de place dans le resto, on doit pouvoir envisager d'aller boire un verre après, non ???



* Boire un verre après : *
-Lumai
-Kathy h
-
-


*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
-Grug
-


*Naaan, j'peux point, le lendemain j'ai ecole :*
-


voilà, voilà.


----------



## lumai (17 Mai 2005)

J'peux amener un bocal juste pour toi si tu veux...
Ou on demandera un seau d'eau au pire


----------



## kathy h (17 Mai 2005)

je suis vexée Lumai,  tu n'as pas répondu à ma proposition ( faites en tout bien tout honneur biensur)  ou alors tu n'as vraiment pas envie de partager une chaise avec moi


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2005)

* Boire un verre après : *
-Lumai
-Kathy h
-Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
-


*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
-Grug
-


*Naaan, j'peux point, le lendemain j'ai ecole :*


Pensons juste à un endroit:
- qui soit pas trop trop loin en métro du restau pour si pb de tuture
- qui soit pas trop bruyant mais où on peut faire du bruit


----------



## golf (17 Mai 2005)

* Boire un verre après : *
- Lumai
- Kathy h
- Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
- golf

*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
- Grug
-

*Naaan, j'peux point, le lendemain j'ai ecole :*



Pensons juste à un endroit:
- qui soit pas trop trop loin en métro du restau pour si pb de tuture
- qui soit pas trop bruyant mais où on peut faire du bruit 

Dans le 15è ? 
* Kathy  *




> * Boire un verre après : *
> ...
> - Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et *verre*  )
> ...


Mouarfff...


----------



## Freelancer (17 Mai 2005)

* Boire un verre après : *
- Lumai
- Kathy h
- Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
- golf
- Freelancer (arrff, si vous me prenez par les sentiments )

*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
- Grug
-

*Naaan, j'peux point, le lendemain j'ai ecole :*



Pensons juste à un endroit:
- qui soit pas trop trop loin en métro du restau pour si pb de tuture
- qui soit pas trop bruyant mais où on peut faire du bruit 

Dans le 15è ? 
* Kathy  *



Mouarfff...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Mai 2005)

* Boire un verre après : *
- Lumai
- Kathy h
- Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
- golf
- Freelancer (arrff, si vous me prenez par les sentiments )
- Stargazer 

*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
- Grug
-

*Naaan, j'peux point, le lendemain j'ai ecole :*



Pensons juste à un endroit:
- qui soit pas trop trop loin en métro du restau pour si pb de tuture
- qui soit pas trop bruyant mais où on peut faire du bruit 

Dans le 15è ? 
* Kathy  *



Mouarfff...


----------



## golf (17 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*18 places réservées.*



> *J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Impératif avant demain soir, mercredi 18 à 18 h *


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mai 2005)

* Boire un verre après : *
- Lumai
- Kathy h
- Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
- golf
- Freelancer (arrff, si vous me prenez par les sentiments )
- Stargazer 

*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
- Grug
-  Peut-être aussi : Human-Fly (Cela dépendra aussi un peu de l'heure...)

*Naaan, j'peux point, le lendemain j'ai ecole :*



Pensons juste à un endroit:
- qui soit pas trop trop loin en métro du restau pour si pb de tuture
- qui soit pas trop bruyant mais où on peut faire du bruit 

Dans le 15è ? 
* Kathy  *



Mouarfff...


----------



## nektarfl (17 Mai 2005)

* Boire un verre après : *
- Lumai
- Kathy h
- Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
- golf
- Freelancer (arrff, si vous me prenez par les sentiments )
- Stargazer 

*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
- Grug
-  Peut-être aussi : Human-Fly (Cela dépendra aussi un peu de l'heure...)

*Naaan, j'peux point, le lendemain j'ai ecole :*
- Nektarfl (en fait, je dois traverser tout paris en métro, et j'ai pas envie de rater le dernier!)


Pensons juste à un endroit:
- qui soit pas trop trop loin en métro du restau pour si pb de tuture
- qui soit pas trop bruyant mais où on peut faire du bruit 

Dans le 15è ? 
* Kathy  *



Mouarfff...


----------



## kathy h (17 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> * Boire un verre après : *
> - Lumai
> - Kathy h
> - Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
> ...



oui je connais un endroit tres sympa situé au niveau du métro convention dans le 15ème, donc pas tres loin du resto ( j'ai 3 places dans ma voiture ) c'est le " café dupont" ils font des super Coktails entre autre.....


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

en fait l'ideal serait que le chemin restau > bistrot puisse se faire à pieds.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui je connais un endroit tres sympa situé au niveau du métro convention dans le 15ème, donc pas tres loin du resto ( j'ai 3 places dans ma voiture ) c'est le " café dupont" ils font des super Coktails entre autre.....



Endroit sympa même si les prix sont excessifs et le service moyen, mais j'aime beaucoup


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en fait l'ideal serait que le chemin restau > bistrot puisse se faire à pieds.



Alors dans ce cas-là, le Murmure à Boucicaut, 5 minutes à pied, du Café Dupont, et voilàààà


----------



## kathy h (17 Mai 2005)

j'irai ou vous irez, c'est vrai que le café dupont n'est pas donné et que le service est un peu long mais l'endroit est vraiment sympa et il y a de la bonne musique, mais si on peut y aller à pied autant, effectivement aller dans un endroit encore plus prêt du resto.

Si j'ai bien compris certaines personnes qui ne peuvent pas aller au resto nous rejoindront au moins au café, c'est sympa comme idée.


----------



## golf (17 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*18 places réservées.*



> *J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Impératif avant demain soir, mercredi 18 à 18 h *


----------



## Stargazer (17 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'irai ou vous irez, c'est vrai que le café dupont n'est pas donné et que le service est un peu long mais l'endroit est vraiment sympa et il y a de la bonne musique, mais si on peut y aller à pied autant, effectivement aller dans un endroit encore plus prêt du resto.
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris certaines personnes qui ne peuvent pas aller au resto nous rejoindront au moins au café, c'est sympa comme idée.



Oui c'est la formule bouffe du mois + after !


----------



## Mille Sabords (17 Mai 2005)

Va falloir se serrer,
il reste une place pour moi ? 




*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- kathy h ( c'est tout prêt de mon cabinet en plus ) 
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo (je serai sage   )
- 6lex (merci Lemmy pour l'accueil, çà va le faire  )
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Nektarfl (Depuis hier dans mes nouveaux murs, je peux penser un peu à moi maintenant!)
- Fab'Fab
- Mille Sabords
__
19


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Mactaly (changements à prévoir, en attente  )
- Nexka (bon en fait contre temps, je préfère me mettre là, faut que je m'organise)
- Hegemonikon (je fais un A/R sur Versailles (déménagement) alors je pourrais faire une halte )
- Grug 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle (je suis deja de vernissage & resto)
- Pitch/fork/work (dans le 19ème de 19h à 22h30 ; en plus la synchronisation n'est pas bonne ce mois-ci )
- Fanrem (Finalement, je ne peux pas, je viens de me rendre compte que je vais voir Idlwild :love: a la maroquinerie ce soir la)
- maousse

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (17 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- kathy h
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo
- 6lex 
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Nektarfl 
- Fab'Fab
- Mille Sabords
__
19


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Mactaly 
- Nexka
- Hegemonikon 
- Grug 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle 
- Pitch/fork/work 
- Fanrem 
- maousse


__________________________________​
* Boire un verre après : *
- Lumai
- Kathy h
- Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
- golf
- Freelancer (arrff, si vous me prenez par les sentiments )
- Stargazer 

*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
- Grug
-  Peut-être aussi : Human-Fly (Cela dépendra aussi un peu de l'heure...)

*Naaan, j'peux point, le lendemain j'ai ecole :*
- Nektarfl (en fait, je dois traverser tout paris en métro, et j'ai pas envie de rater le dernier!


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
__________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Mille Sabords (17 Mai 2005)

Au moins on n'aura pas froid


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- kathy h
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo
- 6lex 
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Nektarfl 
- Fab'Fab
- Mille Sabords
__
19


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Mactaly 
- Nexka
- Hegemonikon 



*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle 
- Pitch/fork/work 
- Fanrem 
- maousse
- Grug (je vous attends au bistrot )


__________________________________​
* Boire un verre après : *
- Lumai
- Kathy h
- Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
- golf
- Freelancer (arrff, si vous me prenez par les sentiments )
- Stargazer 

*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
- Grug
-  Peut-être aussi : Human-Fly (Cela dépendra aussi un peu de l'heure...)

*Naaan, j'peux point, le lendemain j'ai ecole :*
- Nektarfl (en fait, je dois traverser tout paris en métro, et j'ai pas envie de rater le dernier!


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
__________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (17 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- kathy h
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo
- 6lex 
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Nektarfl 
- Fab'Fab
- Mille Sabords
__
19


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Mactaly 
- Nexka
- Hegemonikon 



*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle 
- Pitch/fork/work 
- Fanrem 
- maousse
- Grug (je vous attends au bistrot )


__________________________________​
* Boire un verre après : *
- Lumai
- Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
- Kathy h ( soyons folle, je bosse le lendemain et je ne suis plus ni très verte, ni très jeune   )
- golf
- Freelancer (arrff, si vous me prenez par les sentiments )
- Stargazer 

*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
- Grug
-  Peut-être aussi : Human-Fly (Cela dépendra aussi un peu de l'heure...)

*Naaan, j'peux point, le lendemain j'ai ecole :*
- Nektarfl (en fait, je dois traverser tout paris en métro, et j'ai pas envie de rater le dernier!


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
__________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (18 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- kathy h
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo
- 6lex 
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Nektarfl 
- Fab'Fab
- Mille Sabords
__
19


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Mactaly 
- Nexka
- Hegemonikon 



*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle 
- Pitch/fork/work 
- Fanrem 
- maousse
- Grug (je vous attends au bistrot )


__________________________________​
* Boire un verre après : *
- Lumai
- Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
- Kathy h ( soyons folle, je bosse le lendemain et je ne suis plus ni très verte, ni très jeune   )
- golf
- Freelancer (arrff, si vous me prenez par les sentiments )
- Stargazer 

*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
- Grug
-  Peut-être aussi : Human-Fly (Cela dépendra aussi un peu de l'heure...)
- Cillian : faut voir si _"Le retour du Jedi"_ peut se faire avant _"Le dernier métro"_. 

*Naaan, j'peux point, le lendemain j'ai ecole :*
- Nektarfl (en fait, je dois traverser tout paris en métro, et j'ai pas envie de rater le dernier!


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
__________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## FANREM (18 Mai 2005)

Finalement, j'essaie de me joindre a vous demain soir (tard) a cause de mon concert.
Je m'organise pour venir en voiture, et je vous rejoindrai certainement au restaurant, et je pourrai donc rester pour l'after, puisque pas de RER a prendre :love:


----------



## Freelancer (18 Mai 2005)

Bon je veux pas être trop lourd, mais bon après la bouffe et le dernier verre, y'aurais peut-être possibilité.... :love:    :love:


----------



## kathy h (18 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Bon je veux pas être trop lourd, mais bon après la bouffe et le dernier verre, y'aurais peut-être possibilité.... :love:    :love:




de quoi????  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2005)

De faire une partie de belote, de pétanque ?


----------



## kathy h (18 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De faire une partie de belote, de pétanque ?



ah non!  je déteste les jeux de société 


Edit : et si jamais c'est ce que je pense, je vous rappelle quand même qu'au resto il n'y a que deux filles, et 3 avec lumai pour l'after, or si j'ai bien noté on est un minimum de 19, ce qui fait pas moins de 17 hommes!  Ah non je n'aurais pas la force ni le courage










de vous chanter une chanson


----------



## Grug (18 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

Le resto est hyper sympa mais de petite taille et il nous faut être organisés pour que nous y ayons tous notre place. Le max d'une des tables est de 16 personnes mais nous pouvons aller au delà avec une 2ème table de 8 
Plus tôt nous aurons le nombre exact des participants, plus tôt nous confirmerons définitivement la résa. Merci ​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Lemmy
- golf
- Freelancer
- kathy h
- Cillian (arrivée entre 21 h et 21 h 30)
- Stargazer 
- Macinside
- Bompi
- Jahrom
- Malow
- Teo
- 6lex 
- fredmac75
- Lastrada 
- Human-Fly
- MacEntouziast
- Nektarfl 
- Fab'Fab
- Mille Sabords
__
19


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Mactaly 
- Nexka
- Hegemonikon 



*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- ficelle 
- Pitch/fork/work 
- Fanrem 
- maousse
- Grug (je vous attends au bistrot )


__________________________________

*Si quelqu'un voulait bien mettre l'adersse du bistrot ici  *​
* Boire un verre après : *
- Lumai
- Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
- Kathy h ( soyons folle, je bosse le lendemain et je ne suis plus ni très verte, ni très jeune   )
- golf
- Freelancer (arrff, si vous me prenez par les sentiments )
- Stargazer 

*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
- Grug
-  Peut-être aussi : Human-Fly (Cela dépendra aussi un peu de l'heure...)
- Cillian : faut voir si _"Le retour du Jedi"_ peut se faire avant _"Le dernier métro"_. 

*Naaan, j'peux point, le lendemain j'ai ecole :*
- Nektarfl (en fait, je dois traverser tout paris en métro, et j'ai pas envie de rater le dernier!


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
__________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah non!  je déteste les jeux de société



Et les jeux en société ...?    :rateau:


----------



## golf (18 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

19 places réservées  
__________________________________​
* Boire un verre après : *
- Lumai
- Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
- Kathy h ( soyons folle, je bosse le lendemain et je ne suis plus ni très verte, ni très jeune   )
- golf
- Freelancer (arrff, si vous me prenez par les sentiments )
- Stargazer 
- Grug (je vous attends au bistrot )

*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
- Peut-être aussi : Human-Fly (Cela dépendra aussi un peu de l'heure...)
- Cillian : faut voir si _"Le retour du Jedi"_ peut se faire avant _"Le dernier métro"_. 

*Quel lieu pour le second RV et vers quel heure ?*

nb : Lemmy, tu prends ça en charge, moi je peux pas


----------



## kathy h (19 Mai 2005)

*jeudi 19 mai*
Lieu du RV : 

LA CAVE DE L'OS A MOELLE 
181 RUE DE LOURMEL 75015 PARIS
01 45 57 28 28
*A partir de 19h30*

19 places réservées  
__________________________________​
* Boire un verre après : *
- Lumai
- Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
- Kathy h ( soyons folle, je bosse le lendemain et je ne suis plus ni très verte, ni très jeune   )
- golf
- Freelancer (arrff, si vous me prenez par les sentiments )
- Stargazer 
- Grug (je vous attends au bistrot )

*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
- Peut-être aussi : Human-Fly (Cela dépendra aussi un peu de l'heure...)
- Cillian : faut voir si _"Le retour du Jedi"_ peut se faire avant _"Le dernier métro"_. 

*Quel lieu pour le second RV et vers quel heure ?*

nb : Lemmy, tu prends ça en charge, moi je peux pas 



			
				AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Alors dans ce cas-là, le Murmure à Boucicaut, 5 minutes à pied, du Café Dupont, et voilàààà



Golf : logiquement c'est à cet endroit "le Murmure" pour le verre apres le resto, pour l'heure du rendez-vous je ne sais pas trop: on avait terminé à quelle heure la dernière fois? 22H30 ou 23H ?
AngelWithDustEyes: tu nous donnes l'adresse exacte SVP?


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Bon je veux pas être trop lourd, mais bon après la bouffe et le dernier verre, y'aurais peut-être possibilité.... :love:    :love:




Houla !  Disco ? Boule à facette ? Bar de nuit ? Sport de nuit ? Visite touristique ? Catacombes ? Extinction de Tour Eiffel ?  Je verrai bien dans quel état je serai en sortant du bar: la dernière fois, la Leffe m'avait fatigué 

Et pis, faut que je me retienne, je suis de nouveau _scolarisé_, le vendredi j'ai _contrôle_. Heureusement, pas d'alcoolémie


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (19 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Golf : logiquement c'est à cet endroit "le Murmure" pour le verre apres le resto, pour l'heure du rendez-vous je ne sais pas trop: on avait terminé à quelle heure la dernière fois? 22H30 ou 23H ?
> AngelWithDustEyes: tu nous donnes l'adresse exacte SVP?



Alors, le café restaurant Le Murmure : 108, rue de la Convention, dans le 15ème. 01.45.54.40.18 et www.lemurmure.com. Et puis les serveuses sont pas mal


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (19 Mai 2005)

En fait, quand tu sors du métro Convention, le Café Dupond est en face, et le café restau le Murmure sur la droite.


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2005)

* Boire un verre après : *
- Lumai
- Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
- Kathy h ( soyons folle, je bosse le lendemain et je ne suis plus ni très verte, ni très jeune   )
- golf
- Freelancer (arrff, si vous me prenez par les sentiments )
- Stargazer 
- Grug (je vous attends au bistrot )

*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
- Peut-être aussi : Human-Fly (Cela dépendra aussi un peu de l'heure...)
- Cillian : faut voir si _"Le retour du Jedi"_ peut se faire avant _"Le dernier métro"_. 


*Quel lieu pour le second RV et vers quel heure ?

* Disons vers *22h30*
*Café  Le Murmure* 
108 RUE DE LA CONVENTION 
Juste face au métro Boucicaut (ligne 8)


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Alors, le café restaurant Le Murmure : 108, rue de la Convention, dans le 15ème. 01.45.54.40.18 et www.lemurmure.com. Et puis les serveuses sont pas mal


 Hihi ! t'es plus rapide que moi avec les pages jaunes !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (19 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hihi ! t'es plus rapide que moi avec les pages jaunes !



Pas du tout, j'ai la carte du restaurant 

J'y suis allé si souvent que c'eut été stupide de ne pas avoir la carte, mais je t'accorde que tu as été très rapide


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2005)

Tu viens au fait ?

Pour ceux qui viendraient du resto, il faut remonter l'av félix faure et c'est au croisement avec convention 

Je pense y aller directement sans passer par la case resto 

A tout à l'heure !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (19 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens au fait ?
> 
> Pour ceux qui viendraient du resto, il faut remonter l'av félix faure et c'est au croisement avec convention
> 
> ...



Non, je ne viens pas, j'ai du monde à la maison ce soir. Merci. Mais pour ceux qui veulent manger, le Murmure, c'est très bon, ils ont même un super burger... Et puis, toute l'équipe est sympa !
 P.S. : j'oubliais pour le vin, ils ont un Saint-Nicolas de Bourgueil, je ne dis que ça ! Tu n'as qu'à dire qu'il est recommandé par des gars du sud qui vont souvent là-bas


----------



## kathy h (19 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne viens pas, j'ai du monde à la maison ce soir. Merci. Mais pour ceux qui veulent manger, le Murmure, c'est très bon, ils ont même un super burger... Et puis, toute l'équipe est sympa !
> P.S. : j'oubliais pour le vin, ils ont un Saint-Nicolas de Bourgueil, je ne dis que ça ! Tu n'as qu'à dire qu'il est recommandé par des gars du sud qui vont souvent là-bas



oui mais ce soir au  "le murmure" on ne mangera pas ( on aura mangé dans l'autre restoà  on boira c'est tout ( enfin avec modération !   )

A ce soir les enfants.

Maman Kathy


----------



## jahrom (19 Mai 2005)

Nom de diou !!!
J'ai un truc à fêter ce soir... Je suis Tonton !!!
Bienvenue au petit Léo.:love:

Préparons les nurofen et autres dolipran :rateau:


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

je viendrais peut-être pour boire un verre, incha allah. Faut que je me motive 
c'est très loinnnnnnnnnnnn de chez moi


----------



## nektarfl (19 Mai 2005)

Bon, le temps de sortir un peu mes chiens, et j'arrive en voiture, parce que le soir dans certains quartiers avec un appareil photo de luxe autours du cou, je risque de prendre un coup sur la tête.
A tout de suite!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2005)

Bon, je quitte mon boulot, ja vais garer la voiture dans mon parking, je chope l'appareil photo et j'arrive à pied. Si la Foire de Paris n'est pas la cause d'unj embouteillage monstre je suis là à 19h30 





C'est cool d'habiter à côté du restau


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2005)

* Boire un verre après : *
- Lumai
- Teo (soyons fou, j'ai _école_ mais je suis encore jeune et vert  )
- Kathy h ( soyons folle, je bosse le lendemain et je ne suis plus ni très verte, ni très jeune   )
- golf
- Freelancer (arrff, si vous me prenez par les sentiments )
- Stargazer 
- Grug (je vous attends au bistrot )
- yvos , incha allah

*peut-être, mais pas sur, vendredi j'ai piscine :*
- Peut-être aussi : Human-Fly (Cela dépendra aussi un peu de l'heure...)
- Cillian : faut voir si _"Le retour du Jedi"_ peut se faire avant _"Le dernier métro"_. 


*Quel lieu pour le second RV et vers quel heure ?

* Disons vers *22h30*
*Café  Le Murmure* 
108 RUE DE LA CONVENTION 
Juste face au métro Boucicaut (ligne 8)


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2005)

lumaï ? 
Oublie pas mes bises hein


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> lumaï ?
> Oublie pas mes bises hein


 Sans fautes ! 
:love:


----------



## Grug (19 Mai 2005)

c'est convention ou boucicaut ?

edith :"nan, c'est bon, j'ai trouvé "


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

_si je pouvais mettre la main sur celui (ou celle) qui s'est goinfré la dernière crème au chocolat..._   

on s'est tenu chaud, on a fumé au bar, on a pu dire du mal des absents, ça n'a pas empêché d'apprécier la terrine de boudin et le reste    

et comme si ça ne suffisait pas, j'ai reçu sur place un magnifique bouquet de roses de ma douce  :love: 

que demande le peuple ?  

_vais aller m'occuper des roses, maintenant _  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

je vois que pour la crème, je pourrai repasser    

après tout, je m'en fiche   

un bouquet de 37 roses me tient compagnie  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2005)

Bon bah c'etait bien cool ce petit repas... des photos vont bientôt fuser, en attendant bonne nuit à tous...
:sleep:


----------



## golf (20 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> ...Et puis les serveuses sont pas mal


Ah ben je comprends :rateau: jahrom 


Et dire qu'il y a encore une bande de bois sans soif qui est encore restée derrière nous


----------



## Malow (20 Mai 2005)

Coucou a tous!!!
Heureuse ce soir d'avoir posé mes yeux sur vos visages.
Des pseudos qui maintenant veulent tout dire!
Cette rencontre avec vous fut un grand plaisir;
Mais trop courte. Le nombre de bouteilles aussi....
Vivement la prochaine...
ALLEZ, A LA VOTRE!!!
  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (20 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben je comprends :rateau: jahrom
> 
> 
> Et dire qu'il y a encore une bande de bois sans soif qui est encore restée derrière nous


 ben ils ont fini par fermer


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben ils ont fini par fermer



Oui c'est quoi ces bars qui ferment ... On a jamais vu ça !


----------



## Freelancer (20 Mai 2005)

ben voilà bien rentré 
les bois sans soif ont fini par lâcher leurs bières et les serveuses du Murmure (speciale dedicace à Natacha et à Morgane - Mackie, t'aurais du venir   )
Merci à tous. :love:  :love:  :love: 
Merci à Lumaï pour le retour (la prochaine fois, on se fait "Rock'n'roll Suicide" à haute voix, parce qu'on a été un peu timide sur "Sorrow"     )
voilà. une dernière clope et au lit.


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> les bois sans soif ont fini par lâcher leurs bières et les serveuses du Murmure (speciale dedicace à Natacha et à *Morgane* - Mackie, t'aurais du venir   )



P'tain Mackie, en plus c'etait LA Clara Morgane.... (et elle aimait la bierre...)


----------



## lumai (20 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> (la prochaine fois, on se fait "Rock'n'roll Suicide" à haute voix, parce qu'on a été un peu timide sur "Sorrow"    )



J'me suis fait en solo sur la route peu après t'avoir déposé... :love:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà bien rentré
> les bois sans soif ont fini par lâcher leurs bières et les serveuses du Murmure (speciale dedicace à Natacha et à Morgane -



haaaaaaaan pourquoi je n'étais pas là, Natachaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !
Et puis le midi en semaine, il y a Steph hummmmmmmm mais pas touche !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Mai 2005)

Morgane, c'est la brune aux cheveux longs ?


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Morgane, c'est la brune aux cheveux longs ?



Non, c'est la blonde avec une bouche remplie de dents (72 je les ai compté)...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est la blonde avec une bouche remplie de dents (72 je les ai compté)...



toi, je me demande ce que tu as fricoté avec elle !


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> toi, je me demande ce que tu as fricoté avec elle !



 BLASPHEME !!!!!!!!

Moi j'étais avec ma douce :love::love: et il y a des témoins !!!!!


----------



## Freelancer (20 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'me suis fait en solo sur la route peu après t'avoir déposé... :love:


 
 ben, moi aussi en fait   . le po-pod n'a pas survecu a cette experience traumatisante. il faut que je l'envoie au sav la batterie ne veut plus se charger.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mai 2005)

Dans 10 minutes, les photos du restau...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dans 10 minutes, les photos du restau...




ben , dix minutes sont passé.........et le fotos ?


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> P'tain Mackie, en plus c'etait LA Clara Morgane.... (et elle aimait la bierre...)




NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## teo (20 Mai 2005)

_en plein cours, j'ai du mal ce matin avec  les formulaires html...    _

A part ça c'était trop cool hier soir, je regrette pas une minute de cette soirée ! Même la pluie a été sympa et ne s'est pas appesantie !  la terrasse _au murmure_ était bien animée, elle ne portait pas bien son nom !
Le restau sympa, malgré une ergonomie assez bizarre (on a été 2 à passer sous la table avant l'heure mais pas pour les raisons qu'on pourrait bêtement imaginer   )

En plus on se la jouait Superstars avant l'heure tellement on sentait que Cannes était pas loin avec tout ces paparazzis qui mitraillaient 

J'ose même pas imaginer certaines photos   

En plus Fredmac75 et moi, on s'est découvert un habitat fort peu éloigné ce qui est pas mal pour se voir, style au Pascalou   ou à la Maroquinerie :love:

Voilà, excellente soirée donc et pilà, ben je pars en pause me faire un café... c'est dur dur dur ce matin :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mai 2005)

Les photos d'hier soir...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Les photos d'hier soir...





quoi dire?   comme d'hab quoi !!!!!    

mackie mange , golf toujours serieux....meme si cette fois j'ai cru apercevoir  (avec son joli diamant au globe ) un sourire naissant 



   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Les photos d'hier soir...



superbes   

et qui c'est qui s'est goinfré la dernière


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Coucou, bien rentrée cette nuit, merci au charmant jeune homme ( pas encore sur macgé, un copain de malow et de jahrom )  qui m'a raccompagné jusqu'à ma voiture, en voiture ( je n'allais quand même pas marcher, à cette heure tardive, en plus j'aurais pu me perdre ou/et me faire agresser toute seule dans le noir, même si j'avais un beau parapluie pour me défendre, avec tous ces voyous qui trainent et leurs avocats pour les défendre pfffff  ) 

ouf la photo où je me goinfre n'est pas encore sur le forum....( lemmy ce n'est pas moi qui ai mangé la dernière crème au chocolat )

J'attends avec impatience la photosous le parapluie avec malow..... hein jarhom ! je compte sur toi , malow est charmante, dommage qu'elle ait déjà un ami....     :love:. ( je suis pire que Mackie moi  et c'est peu dire    ) 

super soirée, vraiment , encore mieux que la dernière fois, j'imagine la prochaine...  si je n'avais pas eu à faire 60 bornes pour rentrer chez moi je serai restée plus tard et surtout j'aurais pu me "murger" avec vous      ( 1 h du mat ,j'ai honte d'être partie si tôt mais bon je n'ai plus 20 ans hé hé hé )

EDit : c'est vrai que Morgan , la serveuse du bar,  avait une très belle bouche pulpeuse , hum on en mangerait love:    

EDit 2 : Stargazer : alors tu l'as tenu ta promesse, c'était pas si difficile que ça  si ??     :love:


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Les photos d'hier soir...



Ce soir je mets les miennes en ligne....


----------



## fredmac75 (20 Mai 2005)

Coucou à tous.  Bien rentré. Ma femme m'a dis que j'empestais la clope ; super accueil à 3 heures du mat'... . Mais alors le réveil,... Explosif, comme si tu te prenais un coup de bazooka dans la tête... Un grand merci à vous tous pour cette soirée et spécial dédicace au buveur du bout de la nuit.


----------



## Mille Sabords (20 Mai 2005)

C'est pas moi ! (pour les crêmes)
j'ai pris la dernière à la vanille, je n'ai même pas vu passer celles au chocolat

Merci pour cette charmante soirée et merci pour les photos Fab' Fab


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ouf la photo où je me goinfre n'est pas encore sur le forum....( lemmy ce n'est pas moi qui ai mangé la dernière crème au chocolat )



Pourtant, il me semble l'avoir vu au détour de la page 2 ... 





			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer : alors tu l'as tenu ta promesse, c'était pas si difficile que ça  si ??     :love:



Non ça va, c'était même plutôt sympa !   :love:


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, il me semble l'avoir vu au détour de la page 2 ...



Quelle idiote il y a 2 pages! je vais voir ça 
:  

Edit : non non elle n'y est pas.... ouf


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Edit : non non elle n'y est pas.... ouf




si elle y est!...


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> si elle y est!...





NONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> si elle y est!...




En tout cas chez moi elle n'est pas sur la 2ème page... étrange


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> si elle y est!...



Tes fesses aussi elles y sont


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas chez moi elle n'est pas sur la 2ème page... étrange



Pourtant on ne voit que ça !


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant on ne voit que ça !




vu! sympa la légende, comme si j'avais une tête à faire un régime     

Fab'fab :Tu ne perds rien pour attendre   

si je cherche bien sur le net, e devrais trouver des photos compromettante de toi


----------



## Freelancer (20 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant on ne voit que ça !


 
de quelle photo tu parles?


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> de quelle photo tu parles?




Alors toi, c'est malin...... tu t'es assez fait remarquer comme ça hier soir, en passant sous la table ( heu c'était bien toi sous la table non?    )


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> en passant sous la table ( heu c'était bien toi sous la table non?    )



Quoi !!!! c'était pas malow qui me tripotait sous la table !!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Alors toi, c'est malin...... tu t'es assez fait remarquer comme ça hier soir, en passant sous la table ( heu c'était bien toi sous la table non?    )



Oui mais lui c'était une photo posée, préparée ... Tandis que la tienne a été prise sur le vif, sur l'instant, limite photo volée !


----------



## Freelancer (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Alors toi, c'est malin...... tu t'es assez fait remarquer comme ça hier soir, en passant sous la table ( heu c'était bien toi sous la table non?  )


 
ben ça faisait partie du diner-spectacle, non? on attend toujours ta chanson et le grand ecart... 

@jahrom : non, ça n'etait pas moi non plus. cherche plutot du coté de mackie, qui pensait certainement faire du pied a Mallow


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> @jahrom : non, ça n'etait pas moi non plus. cherche plutot du coté de mackie, qui pensait certainement faire du pied a Mallow



:mouais::mouais::mouais: snif


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais lui c'était une photo posée, préparée ... Tandis que la tienne a été prise sur le vif, sur l'instant, limite photo volée !




tres drôle.... pffffff...  même pas vrai en plus     allez avoue:  je suis bonne dans mon rôle femme qui s'empiffre


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tres drôle.... pffffff...  même pas vrai en plus     allez avoue:  je suis bonne dans mon rôle femme qui s'empiffre




il attends quoi SM pour se pointer ?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tres drôle.... pffffff...  même pas vrai en plus     allez avoue:  je suis bonne dans mon rôle femme qui s'empiffre



Personne ne te surpasse ...


----------



## Malow (20 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne te surpasse ...



Si je comprends bien il y a un concour de celui qui s'empiffre le plus...entre Kathy H et Freelancer qui passe sous la table...


----------



## golf (20 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> toi, je me demande ce que tu as fricoté avec elle !


Mais de quoi me mêle-je


----------



## golf (20 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...


----------



## golf (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si je cherche bien sur le net, je devrais trouver des photos compromettante de toi


Mouarfff...
Ça va être difficile ...il est blindé :rateau:​


----------



## Malow (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, bien rentrée cette nuit, merci au charmant jeune homme ( pas encore sur macgé, un copain de malow et de jahrom )  qui m'a raccompagné jusqu'à ma voiture, en voiture ( je n'allais quand même pas marcher, à cette heure tardive, en plus j'aurais pu me perdre ou/et me faire agresser toute seule dans le noir, même si j'avais un beau parapluie pour me défendre, avec tous ces voyous qui trainent et leurs avocats pour les défendre pfffff  )
> 
> ouf la photo où je me goinfre n'est pas encore sur le forum....( lemmy ce n'est pas moi qui ai mangé la dernière crème au chocolat )
> 
> ...




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kathy h.

Merci...   :love:


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kathy h.
> 
> Merci...   :love:




pas de quoi, je dis toujours ce que je pense, et tu es une très belle jeune femme....


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2005)

Hé ho 

Je suis pas mal non plus....


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> vu! sympa la légende, comme si j'avais une tête à faire un régime
> 
> Fab'fab :Tu ne perds rien pour attendre
> 
> si je cherche bien sur le net, e devrais trouver des photos compromettante de toi



Avec Google, c'est pas difficile...


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Hé ho
> 
> Je suis pas mal non plus....




Oh l'autre , mais ouiiiiiiii  toi aussi tu es beauuuuuu  ,


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Avec Google, c'est pas difficile...



c'est fait,  j'ai trouvé des trucs biensûr, mais je le garde pour moi.... 



 bon je retourne à mon travail,mais attention,  entre 2 rendez-vous, entre deux courriers,  je reviendrai   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait,  j'ai trouvé des trucs biensûr, mais je le garde pour moi....
> 
> 
> 
> bon je retourne à mon travail,mais attention,  entre 2 rendez-vous, entre deux courriers,  je reviendrai   :love:



Même pas peur!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien il y a un concour de celui qui s'empiffre le plus...entre Kathy H et Freelancer qui passe sous la table...



C'est *exactement* ça !!!


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien il y a un concour de celui qui s'empiffre le plus...entre Kathy H et Freelancer qui passe sous la table...



Me revoilà!  j'ai pas tout compris là :  quel rapport y a t'il entre: s'enpiffrer et passer sous la table??


----------



## Freelancer (20 Mai 2005)

Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces histoires de passer sous la table? me souviens de rien. quelques vagues bribes reviennent comme ça : une avocate dont je tairai le nom par discretion  qui mange la creme anglaise à la louche, mon verre de vin qui n'est jamais vide


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Me revoilà!  j'ai pas tout compris là :  quel rapport y a t'il entre: s'enpiffrer et passer sous la table??



Seul ceux qui sont passés sous la table le savent.... Peux être y avait il un dessert caché :mouais:


----------



## teo (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Me revoilà!  j'ai pas tout compris là :  quel rapport y a t'il entre: s'enpiffrer et passer sous la table??



itou   

Et je suis aussi passé sous la table (mais je crois bien qu'il y a pas de photo   )


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Seul ceux qui sont passés sous la table le savent.... Peux être y avait il un dessert caché :mouais:



Ah parce qu'il y avait aussi des sucres d'orge au déssert ?


----------



## Freelancer (20 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> itou
> 
> Et je suis aussi passé sous la table (mais je crois bien qu'il y a pas de photo  )


 
Et je suis aussi passé sous la table (et je suis sur qu'il n'y avait pas de dessert caché  )


----------



## Freelancer (20 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah parce qu'il y avait aussi des sucres d'orge au déssert ?


 
pas de sucre d'orge. quelques abricots peut etre


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Et je suis aussi passé sous la table (et je suis sur qu'il n'y avait pas de dessert caché  )



Ou tu veux pas le dire ...  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> pas de sucre d'orge. quelques abricots peut etre



Tiens tu vois !!


----------



## Malow (20 Mai 2005)

Abricots et sucres d'orges...quel drôle de mélange   

Jahrom, on fera attention la prochaine fois...
Y a des drôles de trucs qui se passent ici...


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> pas de sucre d'orge. quelques abricots peut etre



je ne voudrais pas faire dériver la conversation, c'est pas mon genre et de toute façon vous n'avez pas besoin de moi pour ça,  mais il me semble qu'il y avait bien plus de sucre d'orge que d'abricots
 :rose:  :rose:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais de quoi me mêle-je



Je fais mon immature et mon jaloux parce que je n'étais pas là     
Ca avait l'air très bien ce restau et ce Murmure juste après...

Bon, qui a fricoté avec Natacha et Morgane ? Je veux vivre cette soirée par procuration  

P.S. : Et merci pour la publication des photos fab


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Je fais mon immature et mon jaloux parce que je n'étais pas là
> Ca avait l'air très bien ce restau et ce Murmure juste après...
> 
> Bon, qui a fricoté avec Natacha et Morgane ? Je veux vivre cette soirée par procuration
> ...



Natacha? il y a eu une Natacha hier soir? et on ne m'a rien dit


----------



## Freelancer (20 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou tu veux pas le dire ... :mouais:


c'est à dire que c'est assez délicat... :rose: celà n'engage pas que moi... je te raconterai tout par mp (enfin, peut être  )


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Je fais mon immature et mon jaloux parce que je n'étais pas là
> Ca avait l'air très bien ce restau et ce Murmure juste après...
> 
> Bon, qui a fricoté avec Natacha et Morgane ? Je veux vivre cette soirée par procuration
> ...



Tu sais qu'on a même des photos de Morgane et de Natacha ?


----------



## Freelancer (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Natacha? il y a eu une Natacha hier soir? et on ne m'a rien dit


 
ben tu t'entendais si bien avec ton saladier de crème anglaise qu'on n'a pas voulu te deranger


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ben tu t'entendais si bien avec ton saladier de crème anglaise qu'on n'a pas voulu te deranger



Tu sais je n'ai pas non plus vu les sucres d'orge et encore moins les abricots


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'on a même des photos de Morgane et de Natacha ?



Et elles sont où ces photos ?    :love:  :love:


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'on a même des photos de Morgane et de Natacha ?




Mais c'est qui cette Natache que diantre!      :rateau:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est qui cette Natache que diantre!      :rateau:



La serveuse du Murmure


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Et elles sont où ces photos ?    :love:  :love:



Dans........., . non!  je ne peux pas la faire celle là , j'aurais trop honte


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Et elles sont où ces photos ?    :love:  :love:



Bah sois patient, je posterai la galerie dès ce soir...
Par contre j'ai bien une photo de Morgan, mais point de Natacha


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> La serveuse du Murmure




Moi je n'ai vu qu'une Morgane, Natache c'est donc sa remplaçante, apres mon départ alors? grrrrr


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bah sois patient, je posterai la galerie dès ce soir...
> Par contre j'ai bien une photo de Morgan, mais point de Natacha



Si j'hallucine pas (quoique) il me semble que lastrada en avait une ou deux de Natacha ... T'es sans doute parti trop tôt ...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Dans........., . non!  je ne peux pas la faire celle là , j'aurais trop honte



Dans ( )on Q ?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'ai vu qu'une Morgane, Natache c'est donc sa remplaçante, apres mon départ alors? grrrrr



C'est celle-là même !


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Dans ( )on Q ?



OH !! mais pas du tout , je voulais dire " dans tes rêves" voyons , je ne suis pas comme ça


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est à dire que c'est assez délicat... :rose: celà n'engage pas que moi... je te raconterai tout par mp (enfin, peut être  )



Ah oui de l'info croustillante (qui n'était pas la seule chose croustillante apparemment ... )


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> OH !! mais pas du tout , je voulais dire " dans tes rêves" voyons , je ne suis pas comme ça



Mais, attends il n'y a aucune honte à réciter l'alphabet en commençant par la lettre Q, c'est même un exercice recommandé pour travailler la mémoire 
Et puis, tu peux continuer à assumer et faire des blagues comme ça, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> OH !! mais pas du tout , je voulais dire " dans tes rêves" voyons , je ne suis pas comme ça



Non absolument pas ...


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2005)

C'est marrant, hier je n'ai pratiquement vu que des hommes, et la on a l'impression qu'on a passé la soirée dans un bus d'actrice hongroise fraichement débarqué pour le salon du hot...

J'ai du m'assoupir un instant sans doute....


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, hier je n'ai pratiquement vu que des hommes, et la on a l'impression qu'on a passé la soirée dans un bus d'actrice hongroise fraichement débarqué pour le salon du hot...
> 
> J'ai du m'assoupir un instant sans doute....



Je vois pas d'autre explication ....  :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (20 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, hier je n'ai pratiquement vu que des hommes, et la on a l'impression qu'on a passé la soirée dans un bus d'actrice hongroise fraichement débarqué pour le salon du hot...
> 
> J'ai du m'assoupir un instant sans doute....


 
on t'avait pas dit que c'etait une AEX? la prochaine, on la fait à Cannes, en marge des hot d'or D'ailleurs, on cherche des performers live. 
me contacter directement par mp pour le casting


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, hier je n'ai pratiquement vu que des hommes, et la on a l'impression qu'on a passé la soirée dans un bus d'actrice hongroise fraichement débarqué pour le salon du hot...
> 
> J'ai du m'assoupir un instant sans doute....




Hongroises ? C'est louche, j'appelle Sarko !


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, hier je n'ai pratiquement vu que des hommes, et la on a l'impression qu'on a passé la soirée dans un bus d'actrice hongroise fraichement débarqué pour le salon du hot...
> 
> J'ai du m'assoupir un instant sans doute....



non mais en fait, à moi toute seule, j'ai l'energie d'un bus entier de hongroise, c'est pour ça 
    

Edit ; qu'est ce qu'il faut pas dire comme connerie pour amuser la galerie  :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (20 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben je comprends :rateau: jahrom
> 
> 
> Et dire qu'il y a encore une bande de bois sans soif qui est encore restée derrière nous








Signé AB productions, une nouvelle sitcom : "Lumaï et les soiffards", avec (de g à d) : Fredmac75, Teo, Stargazer, Lumaï et Grug


----------



## teo (20 Mai 2005)

C'est quoi qui brille sur la manche de Grug ? Une écaille ? 

Sinon manque FabFab pour faire vraiment AB Prod !


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mai 2005)

J'ai franchement bien apprécié le petit repas d'hier soir. Et j'ai même hâte de remettre ça!... 
  Merci tout particulièrement à Golf qui a organisé le repas, et à ceux qui se sont occupés des photos.  
  Vivement le 23 juin!...


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mai 2005)

Bonjour les gens.

J'ai trouvé que c'était une très bonne soirée, tout le monde a très bien dansé. J'aurais bien fait la fermeture du *murmure* , histoire de refaire le monde, de sauver des guerres. Ca sera pour le 3 juin 

En attendant, voici quelques photos mais il faudra montrer patte blanche, le mdp est AES

Si à l'occasion, vous souhaitez me confirmer par MP qui est qui en associant votre pseudo à un numéro de photo, ça serait très apprécié.

Good vibes.


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens.
> 
> J'ai trouvé que c'était une très bonne soirée, tout le monde a très bien dansé. J'aurais bien fait la fermeture du *murmure* , histoire de refaire le monde, de sauver des guerres. Ca sera pour le 3 juin
> 
> ...



OK j'avais pas vu le mot de passe

EDit : et bien heureusement que je ne suis pas sur cette série.. c'est malow qui va être contente...


----------



## Lastrada (20 Mai 2005)

Kathy, 
désolé de te contredire, mais tu y es.

Faut remercier Golf pour ça


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Kathy,
> désolé de te contredire, mais tu y es.
> 
> Faut remercier Golf pour ça




effectivement .. faut dire que sur le petit format je suis cachée par golf et ce n'est pas plus mal


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> effectivement .. faut dire que sur le petit format je suis cachée par golf et ce n'est pas plus mal



Oui golf c'est pas sympa de cacher kathy !


----------



## golf (20 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits [mdp AES]


----------



## FANREM (20 Mai 2005)

Même si vous ne pouvez pas venir au resto, viendez a l'after, ca le fait bien :love:   

Pour Fab Fab, les serveuses sont canon, tu vas pouvoir oublier celles du Bd des Capucines (me rappelle plus du nom du bistro) , me semble t'il


----------



## FANREM (20 Mai 2005)

Pour Kathy, le serveur de la fin, il était pas mal non plus. Me trompe je ?


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pour Kathy, le serveur de la fin, il était pas mal non plus. Me trompe je ?



j'ai dû partir avant... je ne m'en souviens pas (mais  tu sais,  j'aime autant les jolies serveuses que les charmants serveurs 
 )


Edit : Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dû partir avant... je ne m'en souviens pas (mais  tu sais,  j'aime autant les jolies serveuses que les charmants serveurs
> )
> 
> 
> Edit : Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Oui t'es partie avant ! Voilà une raison pour que tu y refasses un tour !   :love:


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui t'es partie avant ! Voilà une raison pour que tu y refasses un tour !   :love:



seule?


----------



## AOSTE (20 Mai 2005)

Vivement la                                                                                                                                                                                                                   prochaine                               soirée


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> seule?



Seule, accompagnée ou avec un bus de hongroises ... y a tellement de possibilités !


----------



## FANREM (20 Mai 2005)

Ca marche aussi avec des polonaises


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

Non elles risquent de ne rien laisser à boire !  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (20 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Seule, accompagnée ou avec un bus de hongroises ... y a tellement de possibilités !




pfffffffff


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff



Ben quoi qu'est-ce que j'ai dit ?


----------



## kathy h (21 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi qu'est-ce que j'ai dit ?



grrrrr


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> grrrrr



Quel joli ronronnement ! :love:


----------



## Malow (21 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> OK j'avais pas vu le mot de passe
> 
> EDit : et bien heureusement que je ne suis pas sur cette série.. c'est malow qui va être contente...



T'nquietes Kathy, demain on aura la photo parapluie.... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (21 Mai 2005)

Putain, on peut pas vous laisser 5 minutes sans que ça parte en c..... 

Sinon je suis dégouté, j'ai oublié mon APN au taf... faut que je passe demain si je veux mettre ma galerie de photo en ligne....

Je vais me rattraper en mettant a jour la galerie "autoportraits"

@lastrada : cool tes photos


----------



## Malow (21 Mai 2005)

Hey!!!! Hey!!!  au fait!!!

Mackie, il est ou???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Putain, on peut pas vous laisser 5 minutes sans que ça parte en c.....
> 
> Sinon je suis dégouté, j'ai oublié mon APN au taf... faut que je passe demain si je veux mettre ma galerie de photo en ligne....
> 
> ...



le peu que j'en ai vu, avec un maître de cérémonie comme toi, rien d'étonnant


----------



## Freelancer (21 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Hey!!!! Hey!!!  au fait!!!
> 
> Mackie, il est ou???



il a passé sa soirée au murmure, il a couru qd il a vu les photos des fi-filles


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Hey!!!! Hey!!!  au fait!!!
> 
> Mackie, il est ou???



Mackie est comme le sucre dans le lait chaud : il est partout et on le voit pas, et plus on le cherche moins on le trouve : Monsieur ne veut pas donner d'autoportrait. Je suppose que son brushing ne le permettait pas ce soir là   
Et comme en plus il se défilait pour les photos de groupe. La prochaine fois, je passerai en mode rafale, et j'arriverai bien à l'avoir au moins flou.


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits [mdp AES]

Et la suite :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (21 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
> Lastrada : Autoportraits [mdp AES]
> 
> Et la suite :mouais:  :rateau:



quelle suite?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Vivement la                                                                                                                                                                                                                   prochaine                               soirée


Ça tombe bien c'est ce soir


----------



## kathy h (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe bien c'est ce soir



hé hé hé c'est aussi le 23 juin, mais ce soir on est tous invité chez supermoquette, coul


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> hé hé hé c'est aussi le 23 juin, mais ce soir on est tous invité chez supermoquette, coul



Si c'est chez SM, il y a une lettre en trop vers la fin de ta phrase


----------



## kathy h (21 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est chez SM, il y a une lettre en trop vers la fin de ta phrase




tu veux dire un mot?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire un mot?



non des lettres en excédent (1) ou en déficit (3)


----------



## kathy h (21 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> non des lettres en excédent (1) ou en déficit (3)




EUREKA !   ( tu parles du "O") ? 

et bien c'est SM qui va être content


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

mais je suis content


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis content



tu vomis ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

non je mate les photos des filles et de la blanquette :love:


----------



## kathy h (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non je mate les photos des filles et de la blanquette :love:





Quelles Filles? quelle blanquette?    :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

toutes les filles excepté FabFab


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non je mate les photos des filles et de la blanquette :love:


Bon, TOI, le macloud, pour savoir de quoi qu'on cause, il faut que tu ramènes ton Q à Paris  :mouais:  :rateau: 
Juin ou juillet


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mai 2005)

un des deux, voire septembre à l'ae


----------



## FANREM (21 Mai 2005)

Prepare tes valises maintenant, faut pas etre en retard


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...voire septembre à l'ae


Non, non, pour l'AE, c'est un motif de bannissement que de ne pas y venir 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un des deux...


L'alternative est impérative [à l'exclusion d'une visite en août :rateau:]


----------



## WillHigh (21 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, bien rentrée cette nuit, merci au charmant jeune homme ( pas encore sur macgé, un copain de malow et de jahrom )  qui m'a raccompagné jusqu'à ma voiture, en voiture



Coucou Kathy!!!
De rien pour l'autre soir!!!
ca y est je suis sur macgé, c'est mon tout premier message, alors
Salut a tous!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mai 2005)

Bienvenue à toi WillHigh !


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mai 2005)

Salut à toi


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mai 2005)

WillHigh a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Kathy!!!
> De rien pour l'autre soir!!!
> ca y est je suis sur macgé, c'est mon tout premier message, alors
> Salut a tous!!!!!!



Tiens, vas voir ta chetron (mot de passe : *AES* ) et tes   potos 

Enjoy


----------



## kathy h (21 Mai 2005)

WillHigh a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Kathy!!!
> De rien pour l'autre soir!!!
> ca y est je suis sur macgé, c'est mon tout premier message, alors
> Salut a tous!!!!!!



Alors bienvenu sur macgé, 


Edit : n'oublie pas de temps en temps d'allez dans " tableau dse bord" pour voir si tu as été " boulé"    , malow t'expliquera


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2005)

WillHigh a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Kathy!!!
> De rien pour l'autre soir!!!
> ca y est je suis sur macgé, c'est mon tout premier message, alors
> Salut a tous!!!!!!


Bienvenue dans notre virtuel


----------



## Grug (21 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, pour l'AE, c'est un motif de bannissement que de ne pas y venir




:affraid: arrrrrrrrrrrete, il aime trop ça :affraid:


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits [mdp AES]

Et la suite [bis] :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: arrrrrrrrrrrete, il aime trop ça :affraid:


T'as raison  :mouais: 
Je vais proposer la flagellation, il va rapliquer de suite  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Alors bienvenu sur macgé,
> 
> 
> Edit : n'oublie pas de temps en temps d'allez dans " tableau dse bord" pour voir si tu as été " boulé"    , malow t'expliquera



 Oui, mais je crois qu'il faut avoir au moins cinquante messages à son actif pour pouvoir bouler quelqu'un, ou se faire bouler soi-même. Personnellement, j'avais essayé de bouler des gens avant de passer la barre des cinquante messages postés, et ça n'avait pas marché. :rateau: Et pourtant l'intention y était! 

   Sois le bienvenu, WillHigh. 
J'aimerais bien te bouler vert pour te souhaiter la bienvenue, mais comme ce n'est pas possible, je vais bouler Kathy à la place!... Et puis ce sera aussi plus galant!...


----------



## Freelancer (21 Mai 2005)

WillHigh a dit:
			
		

> ca y est je suis sur macgé, c'est mon tout premier message, alors
> Salut a tous!!!!!!



Bienvenue à bord
Welcome on board
Benvenuto a bordo
Boas-vindas à bordo


----------



## jahrom (21 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
> Lastrada : Autoportraits [mdp AES]
> 
> Et la suite [bis] :mouais:  :rateau:



Mon cher golf, comme je l'ai expliqué, j'ai oublié mon appareil au boulot hier soir...

Et aujourd'hui je n'y suis pas passé... mais promis demain, ou lundi au plus tard, je posterai une galerie complète de mes photos...


----------



## Malow (21 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...non je mate les photos des filles et de la blanquette....toutes les filles excepté FabFab



Donc fabFab c'est la blanquette...?


----------



## jahrom (21 Mai 2005)

Merci à tous pour l'accueil que vous faites a mon ami willhigh.
Il se connectera dès ce soir (il bosse dans la restauration)
D'ailleurs pourquoi pas faire une AES dans son restau, c'est un endroit très sympa (rue mazzarine, le restaurant des beaux arts peut être certains connaitront)

Bref a voir...


----------



## kathy h (21 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour l'accueil que vous faites a mon ami willhigh.
> Il se connectera dès ce soir (il bosse dans la restauration)
> D'ailleurs pourquoi pas faire une AES dans son restau, c'est un endroit très sympa (rue mazzarine, le restaurant des beaux arts peut être certains connaitront)
> 
> Bref a voir...




Bonne idée pour le 16 juin


----------



## golf (22 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs pourquoi pas faire une AES dans son restau, c'est un endroit très sympa (rue mazzarine, le restaurant des beaux arts peut être certains connaitront)


Celui-là : "Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts -	80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS" ?


----------



## Malow (22 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là : "Le Restaurant des Beaux-Arts -	80 r Mazarine 75006 PARIS" ?



oui c'est celui la, on peut essayer de négocier une formule et d'avoir tout l'etage pour nous !!!!!!
Si ca vous interresse...
 :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

Mieux vaut tard que jamais...

Voici ma *galerie* de photos....


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut tard que jamais...
> 
> Voici ma *galerie* de photos....




Merci


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Merci



pour la Photo de ton cul, j'hésitais a mettre "le cul de katty", mais mon coté respectueux m'en a empêché...


----------



## kathy h (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> pour la Photo de ton cul, j'hésitais a mettre "le cul de katty", mais mon coté respectueux m'en a empêché...



Finalement j'aurais peut-être prèféré voir mes "fesses" plutôt que certaines photos de mon "visage" déformé , hormis celle avec Malow sous le parapluie tu peux virer toutes les autres : je brille et je suis horrible (encore plus qu'en réalité,  il faut quand même le souligner 
  )


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Finalement j'aurais peut-être prèféré voir mes "fesses" plutôt que certaines photos de mon "visage" déformé , hormis celle avec Malow sous le parapluie tu peux virer toutes les autres : je brille et je suis horrible (encore plus qu'en réalité, il faut quand même le souligner
> )



Il est vrai que le ixus 40 à la facheuse tendance à prendre des photos trop proches de la réalité, ce qui a pour conséquence d'enlever le coté "artistique" de chacun....


----------



## teo (23 Mai 2005)

Thanks Jahrom


----------



## kathy h (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que le ixus 40 à la facheuse tendance à prendre des photos trop proches de la réalité, ce qui a pour conséquence d'enlever le coté "artistique" de chacun....




merci pour le " tres proche de la réalité " surtout pour les gros plan      :love:

EDit : heureusement, celles avec Malow sous le parapluie sont super


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le " tres proche de la réalité "



de rien....


----------



## kathy h (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> de rien....




J'en parlerais à Malow      ( je suis certaine que elle, elle est d'accord avec moi, certaines photos sont .. enfin .... Malow HELP


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2005)

voulais pourquoi je n'aime que les photos faite avec un reflex sans flash :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voulais pourquoi je n'aime que les photos faite avec un reflex sans flash :rateau:



Tout a fait d'accord... d'ailleurs c'est bientôt mon anniv, si tu savais pas quoi m'offrir


----------



## lumai (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut tard que jamais...
> 
> Voici ma *galerie* de photos....



Je te savais pas si intime avec Fab'Fab !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je te savais pas si intime avec Fab'Fab !




Je te rassure, moi non plus. J'ai du avoir une absence...


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je te savais pas si intime avec Fab'Fab !



l'alcool aidant, on est proche de tout le monde...


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> l'alcool aidant, on est proche de tout le monde...


  aie :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aie :rateau:



Rassures toi, je garde pour moi les plus chaudes...:mouais:


----------



## kathy h (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Rassures toi, je garde pour moi les plus chaudes...:mouais:




de toute façon tu m'a promis de ne pas mettre.. enfin tu vois de quelle photo je parle, tu sais ou on est ... enfin .. bref


----------



## kathy h (23 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voulais pourquoi je n'aime que les photos faite avec un reflex sans flash :rateau:



et en noir et blanc avec un filtre anti rides...


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon tu m'a promis de ne pas mettre.. enfin tu vois de quelle photo je parle, tu sais ou on est ... enfin .. bref



T'inquiètes, cette série ne sera diffusée que contre une forte somme d'argent :king::style:


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2005)

[Note]Bannir jahrom  :mouais: 
Motif : ne sait pas écrire "golf" normalement :rateau:[/Note]


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, cette série ne sera diffusée que contre une forte somme d'argent :king::style:




je paie en bière :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, cette série ne sera diffusée que contre une forte somme d'argent :king::style:



On la trouve déjà sur le web en P2P et ça a du succès...


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> [Note]Bannir jahrom  :mouais:
> Motif : ne sait pas écrire "golf" normalement :rateau:[/Note]



Excuse moi grolf...


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On la trouve déjà sur le web en P2P et ça a du succès...



Quoi !!!! :affraid:

Même la photo ou on voit ... en train de ... avec ... pendant que ... se fait ... par ... !!!???


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits [mdp AES]
jahrom  : Galerie de photos.... 

Nektarfl, Mackie :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Quoi !!!! :affraid:
> 
> Même la photo ou on voit ... en train de ... avec ... pendant que ... se fait ... par ... !!!???



Toutes je te dis... Même celles dont tu ne te souviens pas...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Mai 2005)

Merci jahrom !


----------



## kathy h (23 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Toutes je te dis... Même celles dont tu ne te souviens pas...




ce que tu oublies de dire c'est que tu es aussi sur ces  photos tres "XXL"


----------



## Malow (23 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le " tres proche de la réalité " surtout pour les gros plan      :love:
> 
> EDit : heureusement, celles avec Malow sous le parapluie sont super



T'inquietes Kathy, je suis la!!!

C'est vrai que les deux photos du parapluie sont geniales...en ce qui concerne les gros plan, c'est une autre histoire!!!  
Pour toutes les autres photos, ne restons pas pas egoistes...les garcons sont pas mal quand meme!!! 

Heu...pour le cul qui traine...j'ai pas vu moi!!!      bon, ce sera pour une prochaine!!! :love: 
C'est drole ce qu'on peut faire de nos dix doigts de nos jours...


----------



## jahrom (23 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Toutes je te dis... Même celles dont tu ne te souviens pas...



Cela fait des années que je bois, j'ai appris à assumer le pire...


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2005)

Ça va les filles, vous vous amusez bien :rateau:


----------



## nektarfl (30 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
> Lastrada : Autoportraits [mdp AES]
> jahrom  : Galerie de photos....
> 
> Nektarfl, Mackie :mouais:  :rateau:


Je suis là !!!
ça y est, j'ai à nouveau un haut débit: + de 6Gb/s en download et presque 1Gb/s en upload
En bref, les 120Mo de photos, il y en a pour 1h30 de téléchargement seulement.
Golf, je pense que je t'ai envoyé un mail pour t'en informer!!


----------



## golf (30 Mai 2005)

Ça roule


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais je crois qu'il faut avoir au moins cinquante messages à son actif pour pouvoir bouler quelqu'un, ou se faire bouler soi-même. Personnellement, j'avais essayé de bouler des gens avant de passer la barre des cinquante messages postés, et ça n'avait pas marché. :rateau: Et pourtant l'intention y était!
> 
> Sois le bienvenu, WillHigh.
> J'aimerais bien te bouler vert pour te souhaiter la bienvenue, mais comme ce n'est pas possible, je vais bouler Kathy à la place!... Et puis ce sera aussi plus galant!...



 En fait si; ceux qui ont 50 posts au moins à leur actif peuvent bouler qui ils veulent, y-compris ceux qui ont moins de 50 posts à leur actif, et qui, eux, ne peuvent bouler personne. :rateau:
 J'ai donc fini par bouler vert WillHigh pour lui souhaiter la bienvenue, et l'encourager à vite revenir sur Mac Génération! 
 Après tout, mieux vaut tard que jamais!


----------



## golf (21 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab : Les photos d'hier soir...
Lastrada : Autoportraits [mdp AES]
jahrom  : Galerie de photos.... 
Nektarfl : sa galerie & sa ch'tite vidéo [sans décorum]

Manque encore celles de Mackie :mouais:  :rateau:


----------

